# Ice maker makes 1 cube at a time???



## FixitDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

I recently had a problem like this, only half of my tray would fill. The ice maker would open the solinoid valve for the timed 5 seconds, but not enough water came out to fill the tray. 

My problem turned out to be the water supply. Since my home did not have a dedicated faucet behind the fridge, I used the kit where you strap a valve to a water line that pierces and seals. I have hard water, and over time deposits built up, and maybe a bit of dirt in the water, who knows, but it was blocking the small hole in the pipe. Anyway, I fully opened and closed the valve a few times and it cleared out the small hole, no problems now.

Oh, I did this AFTER taking apart the solinoids etc, wish I had checked it first.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You just solved your own problem "Mary1". The water flowed just fine when the old ice-maker worked, right? So, after exchanging the ice maker _only_, you now have a problem with only one cube in the ice tray filling up during the timed (probably 5 seconds) cycle and the water coming out of the door is slower. Right? "Years ago my son rotated the control module and broke the ice maker". How long did this unit sit with NO water running through the tubing to the ice maker? These tubes will develop "stuff" in them from sitting over time with the old water left in them from the previously working ice maker thus slowing the water flow down. OR: Check the tubing coming into the ice maker unit on the _inside_ of the refrigerator to make sure it is not bent out of shape any, at all, none. OR: Check this same tubing to assure that there is not a plug of ice built up within it just as it enters the fridge. This happens often if the water valve leaks just a bit, as a water valve which is not used for some time will do.


----------



## Mary1 (May 19, 2011)

Wow that is funny because we couldn't shut off the tap to put in the valve last night.. it was stuck. ok, so how would I go about putting a new one in and or removing the old one?


----------



## Mary1 (May 19, 2011)

Thurman... it sat for at least 8 yrs like that and after a few years nobody really used the water dispenser either. I was a poor single mom for many years and couldn't afford to fix. Now I am playing catch up on all these repairs. I am thinking the problem whether internal or external has to do with water pressure. Last night when I checked the water dispenser I got about 8 oz tops out of it where it said I should get 13-14 oz in 20 seconds.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the first thing you must check is the water shut off at the house water line. Lots of times plumbers and home owners will use those cheap worthless self tapping valves that just pierce a very small hole in the line and they will get plugged with rust and sentiment. Check that first and then move on to the other more costly parts. Does your refrig have its own filter??


----------



## Mary1 (May 19, 2011)

Hardwareman... hahaha yes I have the cheap self tap but had to drill in because I have galvanized steel water pipes (old old home)... it turned out to be the dual water valve that I had already picked up but hadn't installed because I couldn't shut off that little tap (had to shut off main):thumbsup:. As soon as I installed it, got slamming water pressure on water dispenser and ice tray filled up big time!!!! squee!!! Just waiting on ice now!! You guys rock! Husband will be so happy when he gets home!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

good job!


----------

